

How Long Can YouTube Survive?   - mdasen
http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/how-can-youtube-survive-1809620.html

======
eli
That Credit Suisse report about how much it costs to run YouTube has been
_widely_ debunked.

Here's a newsflash: Google pays a lot less for bandwidth than you do. They've
got peering agreements everywhere.

~~~
jacquesm
I figure they pay $2.50 / M / month or less, the best deals that I can find
when I go shop for high volume is about $4 / Meg, that's when you're
committing to 10G or thereabouts.

------
htsh
If its Google we're talking about even if the youtube portion of the company
is losing money, does it matter? I think its pretty safe to assume that
youtube will survive.

I mean, I'd assume that the idea of a loss leader somewhat applies here as
well. Youtube is the leading brand for video on the internet, and that's worth
something to the bigger Google brand.

Don't get me wrong, I think the debate about "free" is a debate worth having,
I just don't like the misleading/sensational headline.

------
jacquesm
They'll survive as long as google is footing the bill. Note that they've
started to be more aggressive with their advertising on youtube lately,
especially ads overlaying the video in the beginning.

I'm pretty sure they'll find a way sooner or later. It took them a while to
come up with adsense as well.

------
radioactive21
I am adding what I said on a previous thread. it is not direct profits but it
is indirect profits and strategic intentions as the reason google bought it.
google wants you to use its services, the more you do the more you depend on
them. video, voice, data, etc. they make profit as a whole, so you cant look
at one unit and say it doesnt bring in profit. the longer you associate google
with your video, voice and data needs they win. brand recognition and
dominance.

------
chedigitz
Youtube definately will survive, once Google introduces the YouTube
Marketplace, it will allow producers to sell products directly from the video.
Call to action, buy now videos. Google is positioning itself to become a
serious platform (better & bigger then TV), think iTunes but not limited to
just creative content.

~~~
philwelch
I don't know if I should be sad or grateful that Billy Mays did not live to
see this day.

------
edw519
OP doesn't even mention the most likely scenario: Google has something else up
it's sleeve.

With their technical prowess, it could be anything. Perhaps embedding ad
placements within existing videos. Or assembling sellable demographics about
who watches what, a distinct possibility once Chrome reaches critical mass. Or
acquiring copyrights. Who knows?

One thing's for sure, Google was always one step ahead of mainstream media.
Probably still is.

